# FN Tray Lining



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I started lining my FN trays with fleece blankets. So far I really like using them better than anything else. My only problem is, the girls chew the blankets in the same spots everytime I put a new one in. They do it right at the corner of each litter box along the edge of the tray liner. Should I continue using the fleece blankets and just go out and buy a bunch or try something else to see if the chewing stops. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, do you use the blankets over and over again even if theyre chewed? I forget whos picture it was with the double FN cages with all the beautiful stuff in it, and its lined with fleece everywhere but I didnt see any chew holes. My girls arent big chewers either. Theyve had the same hammock in their cage since they were babies and and still looks brand new.


----------



## ericasuzyq (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem with my rats. I went out and bought all this nice fleece and they keep chewing in the same spot on every new piece I put in there. I've kind of given up already because they just move their toys and such out of the way to get to that same spot to chew :roll: They also think its pretty fun to crawl into the hole they've made and tear up the rest of the cage. So I'm at a loss as well.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol Maybe you could try double lining the cage and dont put anything on the floor then they can dig and crawl and have fun!!!!

Well if the purpose of the fleece is being hendered i guess you could try a different fabric.... =(


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh i just had a thought if u could find a safe non-toxic liquid that tastes horrible maybe u could spray it onto the fabric where they chew!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Well I tried the bitter apple, and vinegar. Go figure Dandy loves the bitter apple but hates the vinegar, and Blossom loves the vinegar but hates the bitter apple. It was hysterical to watch them test tasting it, they rubbed their chins all over it, run away, come back and rub their lil hands in it, run away again, and poor Willow just sat there wondering what her sisters were doing. Woke up this morning...and the fleece was still chewed.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Find a cheap source for fleece is my only suggestion. Cannot stop the natural inclination of rats to chew, and fabric is soo yummy :roll:

Here in Canada we can buy these 30x40 fleece blankets for a buck each. They are perfect for the FN pans, then you cut one in half for the 2 shelves. O just keep buying them as they continue to chew


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol hope u figure something out!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

yea...no big deal. i know theyre gonna chew. I just used an older fleece bed spread we had. I cut it all out and have tons of pieces for them to be able to chew lol


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol sounds good =)


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe you could sew on a patch of some other fabric over the chew spot?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

magickat said:


> Maybe you could sew on a patch of some other fabric over the chew spot?


That will just give them something even more exciting to rip off or chew through


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

hmm.. little rascals.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

magickat said:


> hmm.. little rascals.


they will foil us with their teeth everytime!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

ya know the big pieces of wood (tree limbs) they sell at the petstores for the lizards and such? are these safe to use? I was looking at them and wasnt sure because they dont give ya much details about them. Than I thought I could just take a walk out in the woods and find something but wasnt sure about that either.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

It you do use wood from outside just make sure you stick it in the freezer to kill anything that may be in it!

BTW I know Willow is not chewing anything...she is an angel!!!! LOL!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The wood outside would have to be a hardwood (no phenols) and baked or frozen to kill parasites.

The wood for lizards is expensive but perfectly fine. I have a friend who has one for her rats and mounted it on teh bars of her FN. I want to buy one too!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Actually your right! She is the best one out of the group for chewing.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

yonksgirl said:


> It you do use wood from outside just make sure you stick it in the freezer to kill anything that may be in it!


Not sure what you are planning to kill by freezing, but ya know, many, many types of bugs can survive being frozen. It's how they survive though the winter.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

yonksgirl said:


> It you do use wood from outside just make sure you stick it in the freezer to kill anything that may be in it!


Not sure what you are planning to kill by freezing, but ya know, many, many types of bugs can survive being frozen. It's how they survive though the winter.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then why do we freeze our bedding for 48 hours to prevent ecto-parasites if its useless? Its probable that those particular bugs (ladybugs etc) are not harmful to rats, but something from a squirrel (mites, ticks, fleas, lice, etc) will most likely be killed.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

i beleive if u use wood from outside its completely safe if the wood isnt poisonous and the wood doesnt have any characteristics that could carry a parasite!

furry wood with cracks and voids might not be suitable as for a willow shrub that is alive is perfectly fine and perfect to cut down and use!


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Then why do we freeze our bedding for 48 hours to prevent ecto-parasites if its useless? Its probable that those particular bugs (ladybugs etc) are not harmful to rats, but something from a squirrel (mites, ticks, fleas, lice, etc) will most likely be killed.


I said "many" not 'all.'


----------

